# Almost as good as a new watch........almost



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I like changing out straps on a watch. Once I find a strap that really fits the watch, i'll tend to stick to it but I really like that it gives new personallity and has often been the componant that makes that magical click happen - my most frequent type found in the 'top' box is nato straps.

I especially like when a new strap saves a watch from heading out the door. This has been the case a few times when I've bought one that ticked all the boxes, but it couldn't quite get there on wrist which has happily happened today.

I'd had the NTH Amphion for about 6 months and have really struggled to connect with it:



This is a wonderful watch. Typical high quality NTH build and dimentions. Beautiful deep black dial which make the gilt markings appear to float. Really like the vintage vibe.

Very nice and comfortable bracelet but it's hardly had any wrist time and I was very close to getting ready to sell it. I couldn't figure out what the issue was and kind of accepted that I just don't connect with SS black subs, even with all these distinctive details.

Then the other day I saw a picture of a black GMT Master II on a desert coloured nato and it instantly hit me - that is want I wanted a black dial diver to look like. A quick jump onto Watchgecko for a herringbone zulu diver and now six months after purchase, I feel like my watch has finally arrived:



As to whether anyone thinks it looks better or not is irrelevant as there's no accounting for folk and their watches but today has felt like a new watch day due to that strip of fabric.

This is a lesson I frequently remember when I find myself drifting to new watches online or shop windows for no good reason!


----------



## Polyfun (Sep 15, 2020)

My first mechanical watch was a Seiko diver on a steel bracelet, and the weight of that thing has put me off bracelets forever. I am much happier with the watch now it is on a navy blue NATO.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Strap changes work for me as well, and have saved a fortune on watch purchases.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

antjrice said:


> I especially like when a new strap saves a watch from heading out the door.


 Your diver looks great on that! I need to look one up lol.

This became ne of my favourites after I changed the strap, it had even been up for sale.

[IMG alt="IMG_20200929_105143455(1).thumb.jpg.507a2a45e983543c76771811c2dc390b.jpg" data-ratio="100.17"]https://forumgallery.s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/monthly_2020_09/IMG_20200929_105143455(1).thumb.jpg.507a2a45e983543c76771811c2dc390b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Watch-and-C (Oct 13, 2019)

Any pics of the new strap on your wrist?


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

By chance, I took one for the owners club thread so here you go:





Watch-and-C said:


> Any pics of the new strap on your wrist?


----------



## Watch-and-C (Oct 13, 2019)

antjrice said:


> By chance, I took one for the owners club thread so here you go:


 Is that upside down, on your left wrist, so it would appear right way up on a photo?


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Watch-and-C said:


> Is that upside down, on your left wrist, so it would appear right way up on a photo?


 No, it's on my right wrist - I'm left handed.


----------



## Watch-and-C (Oct 13, 2019)

antjrice said:


> No, it's on my right wrist - I'm left handed.


 Sorry bud, it was the 'bump' on the right edge of your hand that made it look like the thumb side.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I've pulled the same stunt today on my Tudor BB GMT.

I have a 6 1/2 inch.....wrist and whilst the bracelet is fantastic, with all removable links out it was still 1/2 a link too big. It has bothered me more as time has gone on as the wobble made it feel bulky and too big, reducing wear time for a piece at the top end of my collection.

Was thinking of chopping it in for a 58 and put it on a nato today to see what happens and it's made all the difference. Without the wobble the nato pulls the case into my wrist so all that heft overload has vanished. Also makes the case pop against the dark blue so now I feel like I'm wearing my watch and not a kid trying on their dad's!



:biggrin:


----------

